# Voting - SOTY Semi-finalists - Q4 Group



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*SOTY - Q4 Finalists*​
*Vote for your favorite from Q4*

Antraxx - Deadly Leaf2013.16%Bill Hays - Tube Master Sniper2717.76%Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid106.58%Flippinout Slingshots - Custom Axiom127.89%Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum2113.82%Little Bear - Trick or Treat2214.47%Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade95.92%Setarip - Natural Yew1610.53%Torsten - Simple Slingshot159.87%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the Voting thread for the Q4 SOTY Semi-finalists. If you would like to view the 2012 Rules thread, please go here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20861-slingshot-of-the-year-rules-and-discussion/

The Q4 Semi-finalists are:
Antraxx - Deadly Leaf








Bill Hays - Tube Master Sniper








Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid








Flippinout Slingshots - Custom Axiom








Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum








Little Bear - Trick or Treat








Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade








Setarip - Natural Yew








Torsten - Simple Slingshot


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Where form meets function.


----------

